# Goat feed? Grain? Hay? Help!



## newgoatmama (Mar 13, 2013)

Ok.... So we've had some bad luck with out last two goats (our Nubian excluded). After having major surgery I wasn't able to feed so my son did it and being a kid (no pun intended) he left the lid off the horse food...Goat ate molasses covered horse food and died dispute taking him to the vet and doing everything we could to save him. The very said to switch our remaining goat to mainly TNA.... Except HE WONT TOUCH THE STUFF! Our Nubian is a weather so I've been wanting to switch him anyways because I get really nervous about him getting urinary crystals due to too much protein. He was eating an all purpose 10 pellet... About 2 1/4 cups twice daily.... Suggestions anyone?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Really you could probably not give any grain if he is in good condition.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Try alfalfa pellets instead. It's a good substitute for grain, and will help prevent urinary calculi. And like ksalvagno said, if he's a healthy weight and condition all he'll need is hay and minerals.

I'm sorry about your other goat, sometimes these things just happen..


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

What is TNA? I would caution you that, if you're feeding grass hay, you need to add some grain or alfalfa pellets to balance out the calcium to phosphorous ratio and bring it more in line with the 2:1 recommended ratio. Grass hay contains more phosphorous, alfalfa hay contains more calcium.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

protein does not cause urinary calculi. As Jean mentioned, its the imbalance of calcium to phosphorous ratio. Wethers shouldnt get grain at all for just this fact and the other added ingredients. If you dont have access to hay, then alflafa pellets would be your next best choice. What loose mineral mix are you using? You can buy Ammonium chloride from hoeggers and add it the mix to help prevent UC.


----------



## newgoatmama (Mar 13, 2013)

Thanks all... TNA is Timothy and alfalfa hay...it's considered a legume hay.... Is this ok? My biggest problem is convincing him to eat it! He is so spoiled and wants his pellets! I keep putting it in front of him and he's starting to nibble but not much. He's definitely lost weight but isn't dangerously skinny... New "baby" isn't that interested in it either. Just want healthy goats. Now worried the baby might be stunted by cocci?


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm a firm believer in when they get hungry enough they will eat. LOL If you get that new baby treated you may be able to pull him out of it. I know some people have success getting their cocci stunted babies going again if they do it before they get too old.


----------



## Melba74 (Apr 25, 2014)

*Confused*

I am so confused as to what I should be feeding my goats. I put out Dunmor Show goat food with manna pro minerals mixed in it. They have all the alfalfa hay they want to eat available all the time. Do I need to change or add anything to what I feed them?


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Personally, I never mix minerals in with the feed. I give them access to mineral 24/7 and let them regulate their own usage. When you first put it out they will probably eat it like it's going out of style, but that will taper off as their needs become satisfied. Just my .02.


----------

